# CMMS 3D with AE-7



## FreedomOfSpeech (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi everybody, 

a few days ago I switched from my X-Fi Titanium to an AE-7 soundblaster. Mostly because I wanted a better basis for my DT770 250Ohm and DT990 600Ohm headphones. Now I miss the CMMS 3D functionality when I'm hearing music on my 5.1 system. It was so nice to get the rear speakers playing the same as the front speakers. Is there a work around or some third party drivers like Daniel K.?

Best regards from Germany!


----------



## FreedomOfSpeech (Oct 11, 2020)

Found the solution, reddit...

Copy Paste:
By accident I actually found a solution for this problem:
Since Windows Vista, Microsoft implemented so called Audio Processing Objects (APO, more info here). The program Equalizer APO allows you to process your audio on software side. The most noticable feature is the equalizer I guess. However, with just a couple of lines of code I can add the functionality of mirroring the sound to the rear speakers and get a mix in the center speaker. All you have to do is add the following to the config.cfg in the installation folder:
Stage: pre-mix
If: inputChannelCount == 2
Copy: 3=0.5*1+0.5*2 5=1 6=2
EndIf:

Should be pretty much self-explanatory, but it checks whether there is a stereo signal (inputChannelCount == 2) and then copies a 50:50-mixture of left and right to channel 3 (center, 3=0.5*1+0.5*2) and mirrors left and right front channels to rear channels (5=1 6=2).
With this I have the same functionality as the old Stereo-Surround mode for stereo signals and real 5.1 signals are unprocessed and work as intended. I really wonder why I haven't found anything about Equalizer APO during my hours of search for a solution and find it while searching for something completely different...
Edit: Beware, when testing the channels with the Sound Blaster Command it does not seem to work. But when using the Windows built-in speaker test, it does work as well as any application. 

---------------

Download and install Equalizer APO. Within the Folder (Programs) there's an Editor.exe. Open it, delete all existing filters, clicking on + -> simple filters -> copy (between channels) creates a new filter. Click on the edit-symbol and type:

Stage: pre-mix
If: inputChannelCount == 2
Copy: 3=0.5*1+0.5*2 5=1 6=2

You're finished, and it can be turned on / off again if needed.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## dcGColts (Oct 11, 2020)

you use sbx surround set to 67% and set speakers to 5.1 this will do the trick.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

dcGColts said:


> you use sbx surround set to 67% and set speakers to 5.1 this will do the trick.


Yeah not looking in my SB ZX control panel but certainly remembering CMSS on my X-Fi there would definitely be setting available that would replace it without having to resort to complicated reg hacks etc. 
Yep just checked. Just tick the Surround box and adjust the slider to taste.  Surely the AE-7 would have similar features or better available I’ve still got Crystallizer apparently that feature hasn’t died....


----------



## FreedomOfSpeech (Oct 11, 2020)

Absolutely not the same. The surround settings in the AE-7 software sounds like DTS:NEO or so. It is no mirroring from front to rear. 

If it were so easy as you say, why are there so many complaints about that issue?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

FreedomOfSpeech said:


> Absolutely not the same. The surround settings in the AE-7 software sounds like DTS:NEO or so. It is no mirroring from front to rear.
> 
> If it were so easy as you say, why are there so many complaints about that issue?


I’m not a fan of DSPs period and run my card pure analog 5.1 always have back to theX-Fi if not the Audigy 2 I figure. I thought  CMSS was terrible if you want to compare it the popular DSPs surely your superior AE-7 has something better than my ZXs surround option than to go back seeking CMSS... I literally turn everything off n every;SB I‘ve owned. Your source and the card should be handling what you hear and how not some terrible “canned effect“


----------



## FreedomOfSpeech (Oct 11, 2020)

And this "canned effect" is what the surround option within the Soundblaster Softwaresuite does. It sounds terrible. 

CMSS 3D hast two options, and one is the mirroring of stereo signal to the rear speakers. The AE-5/7/9s are missing this feature. Mirroring is not the same as some pseudo surround.

The solution described above has been figured out by somebody else. I testet it and it works fine.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

FreedomOfSpeech said:


> And this "canned effect" is what the surround option within the Soundblaster Softwaresuite does. It sounds terrible.
> 
> CMSS 3D hast two options, and one is the mirroring of stereo signal to the rear speakers. The AE-5/7/9s are missing this feature. Mirroring is not the same as some pseudo surround.
> 
> The solution described above has been figured out by somebody else. I testet it and it works fine.


Whatever floats your boat  Music is in Stereo. It’s still faked. Now if fire up a game next it’s not in 5.1 then Im gonna have an issue. That said in almost 15 years of gaming in 5.1 only one game comes to mind that did have 5.1 support nor have I ever ha$ to use a DSP in any game at most just had to select my correct output. 
Now don’t get me wrong my Home Theatre does all the modern lossless surrounds barring ATMOS so I use them where appropriate. .


----------



## FreedomOfSpeech (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

Don’t know what that is or it’s purpose! ? I will admit to using the Classical Eq on my ZX for a bit better top and bottom definition. my Z906 are only one way, single drivers


----------



## FreedomOfSpeech (Oct 11, 2020)

The game will play in 5.1 because this solution starts with "If:inputChannelCount == 2''.

The picture illustrates how it works, the EQ is not used.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

Not sure what point your trying to make its just 2 channel source and whatever your using to convert it to 5.1.My whole point is you shouldn‘t have to rely on anything than matching the sources options with your own. Obviously if I leave it on Headphones all I’m gonna get is stereo. In fact my ZX has a dedicated headphone Jack Windows doesn’t see and unless I go into Windows sound properties and manually set it to stereo it sill trying to do some form of simulated surround if you run the speaker test....


----------



## dcGColts (Oct 31, 2020)

FreedomOfSpeech said:


> Absolutely not the same. The surround settings in the AE-7 software sounds like DTS:NEO or so. It is no mirroring from front to rear.
> 
> If it were so easy as you say, why are there so many complaints about that issue?



Not for me it's exactly same only way it isn't is if sbx surround is not set to proper 67% or windows is not set to 5.1 or if I use direct mode. DTS NEO is trash how are you plugging in your speakers? I went from xfi titanium HD to ae-5 to now ae-7 I know exactly what you mean because if it wasn't working the same it would annoy me especially when listening to music. I am using Logitech z906 5.1 through toslink.


----------



## FreedomOfSpeech (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm using a Teufel 5.1 system connected to a Kenwood 6400D which is connected to the AE-7 via Toslink. The difference is very clear to hear, I can test it with the SBX 67% setting vs. the solution I described above, and the SBX 67% makes not a mirroring of the front speakers to the rear speakers, it's some kind of mixing, especially to the center speaker. I wish you could be here to hear it. On the other hand, the solution is done in under 5 minutes if you want to check it out:

Download and install Equalizer APO. Within the Folder (Programs) there's an Editor.exe. Open it, delete all existing filters, clicking on + -> simple filters -> copy (between channels) creates a new filter. Click on the edit-symbol and type:

Stage: pre-mix
Copy: 3=0.5*1+0.5*2 5=1 6=2

You're finished, and it can be turned on / off again if needed.


----------



## dcGColts (Nov 4, 2020)

It's mixing the music to 5.1 surround. The other way you describe is Multi-Channel Stereo.


----------



## DarknessStorm (Dec 16, 2020)

FreedomOfSpeech said:


> Download and install Equalizer APO. Within the Folder (Programs) there's an Editor.exe. Open it, delete all existing filters, clicking on + -> simple filters -> copy (between channels) creates a new filter. Click on the edit-symbol and type:
> 
> Stage: pre-mix
> If: inputChannelCount == 2
> Copy: 3=0.5*1+0.5*2 5=1 6=2


one question: "power on" is in black color? or in grayish?


----------



## FreedomOfSpeech (Dec 20, 2020)

Gray is on, black is off. Little bit confusing ;-) Normally you should hear the difference.

Edit: 3=0.5*1+0.5*2 5=1 6=2         is the only thing it's working with, the inputChannelCount == 2 is ignored. In the moment I'm switching it per hand.
Perhaps we should ask creative if they could implement the old CMSS into their actual generation of cards.

@dcGColts
Probably you may have the correct naming for it.


----------



## greenie (Feb 20, 2021)

BEST ANSWER: Go buy a used or NEW if you can find it Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium.

I have been running X-Fi HD, ZX, GSX1000 and AE-9 cards for 20+ years. For best positional distance and direction ques, the X-Fi HD is superior. I have mine running Burson V6 Vivids and it is hands down superior to the best SB card (AE-9). The AE-9 is good, but compared to the CMSS on the Tit HD it is mushy.

Cheers


----------

